
Protecting data in the cloud (2013) - stmw
https://news.mit.edu/2013/protecting-data-in-the-cloud-0702
======
stmw
"Cloud computing — outsourcing computational tasks over the Internet — could
give home-computer users unprecedented processing power and let small
companies launch sophisticated Web services without building massive server
farms.

But it also raises privacy concerns. A bank of cloud servers could be running
applications for 1,000 customers at once; unbeknownst to the hosting service,
one of those applications might have no purpose other than spying on the other
999."

